# Storing malolactic bacteria



## nicklausjames (Oct 9, 2014)

I have and will have going:
5 gallons cabernet franc from grapes,
15 gallons cab sauv grapes,
6 gallons Barola from juice,
6 gallons amarone from juice
5-6 gallons chardonaay from juice.

I want to do malolactic fermentation with the reds and possibly even the whites. I'm ordering a package of VP41 good for 66 gallons but all my wines are going to be ready for malo at various times.

The franc I just pressed and its ready now. The Sauv I plan on pressing over the weekend and it should be ready than. 

The juices I expect to receive next week and they should need at least a week of primary fermentation before they are ready.

My question is if I get the "good for 66 gallons" vp41, open it, use it on the franc and hopefully sauv will it still be good for the others. How long is it good for after opening and how should it be stored?

Also, since my franc is going to wait at least a few days to start malo should I add any sulfite to protect it. I know too much will negatively impact malo but right now its sitting in a sealed conical w/ an airlock doing nothing.


----------



## WineQuest (Oct 9, 2014)

The 'good for 66 gallons' units are usually in a metal lined packet about the size of an instant oatmeal packet. When I split a packet I take out what I am going to use by weight. Then I tightly roll the envelope up, place it in a vacuum seal bag, vacuum seal it and store it in the fridge. It will definitely last until your other wines are ready.


----------



## WineQuest (Oct 9, 2014)

Do not ad so2 to the wines pre ml. The ml bugs will not survive if so2 is present.


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 9, 2014)

My enoferm alpha in the freezer for a year still works well.


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. One thing I do not have is a vacuum sealer, so I can't do that.

I still have some vp41 in the fridge from this spring. It was not vaccum sealed but is in a zip lock bag, I wonder if it is still good?


----------



## geek (Oct 9, 2014)

nicklausjames said:


> Thanks everyone. One thing I do not have is a vacuum sealer, so I can't do that.
> 
> I still have some vp41 in the fridge from this spring. It was not vaccum sealed but is in a zip lock bag, I wonder if it is still good?



I am in the same boat but contacted the manufacturer and was told to toss it (literally) and no warranties if used....


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 9, 2014)

nicklausjames said:


> Thanks everyone. One thing I do not have is a vacuum sealer, so I can't do that.
> 
> I still have some vp41 in the fridge from this spring. It was not vaccum sealed but is in a zip lock bag, I wonder if it is still good?



I don't have a vaccum sealer either. I just use a zip-locked plastic bag with the opened packet.


----------



## WineQuest (Oct 9, 2014)

geek said:


> I am in the same boat but contacted the manufacturer and was told to toss it (literally) and no warranties if used....




Of course they did. They are in the business of selling you more.


----------



## manvsvine (Oct 11, 2014)

your best plan of attack is just to wait and innoculate them all at the same time .

a few weeks difference between the first and last batch isn't going to hurt anything , provided you practiced good sanitation and minimise airspace .
then hydrate the mlb add your mlf nutrient to your wines and then you can use a syringe to split the mlb in measured doses between your wines .


----------

